# Help with Room sound accoustics.



## walmat (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all. This is my first post and I'll try to keep it simple.

I have a room that is 12' by 21'. My fronts (PSB B25's) are 8' apart and toed in. They are 3' from back wall, 1' from side wall and 11' from prime seating position. The center (PSB C40) is centered between fronts above TV and is slightly tilted down toward prime seating position.

Due to the room's seating I use rear speakers (PSB B15's) that are back wall mounted above the seats 8' from prime seating position and 7' apart. These are tilted down,toed in, and 2' from side walls. The sub (Velodyne DSP-12) sits slightly behind front right speaker and is 2' from either wall.

Other notes: drop ceiling with ceiling tile used and all crossovers set to 80Hz.

The room sounds ok but I think it could sound better. Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome Walt

Try to get the sub so the distance to the walls aren't the same.

Have you insulated above the drop ceiling? If not, that's an inexpensive way to get good broadband bass control. 

The front wall should be completely dead and I'd add some reflection panels on the side walls.

Bryan


----------



## walmat (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry. Can you explain broadband bass control and no the drop ceiling is not insulated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Broadband bass control is a key element of proper room acoustics, dialog clarity, and bass punch and extension. It simply means that we're addressing the entire subwoofer range through lower midrange in terms of decay time.

Definitely insulate above the drop ceiling at least 6" thick. More is slightly better. Do at least 2' all around the room perimeter and over the seating positions.

Bryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Bryan, do you recommend a particular insulation, or just the fluffy pink stuff?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Up in the ceiling above a drop, just plain fluffy insulation is fine. Use at least r-19. I personally prefer R-30

Bryan


----------

